# Schwinn World 1930's?



## IJamEcono (Mar 4, 2010)

Any info available on this bike?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1930s-Arnold-Schwinn-Co-The-World-Bicycle_W0QQitemZ320495638852QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item4a9f075944


----------



## old hotrod (Mar 4, 2010)

Not a 30s bike, it is a late 40s Schwinn DX...looks mostly original...


----------



## IJamEcono (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks. I didn't think it was from the 30's. Just wasn't sure.


----------



## WEAKFISH (Mar 4, 2010)

The earliest it could be is a 1946.


----------



## IJamEcono (Mar 4, 2010)

How can you tell it's only as early as a '46?


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Mar 4, 2010)

Forward facing drop-outs on a balloon tired bike is one post-war clue.


----------

